# Making a poll



## VeraBlue (Jul 24, 2006)

Is there any secret to creating a new thread with a poll in it?  I wanted to make one and checked the appropriate box..but when I previewed the post, it just looked like a post with options lined up but nothing that really looked like it was 'checkable'.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 24, 2006)

When are creating a new thread, and want to insert a poll, scroll down a bit further, and you will see 

"Post a poll".

Check the box where it says "Yes, post a poll with this thread" and enter the number of the poll options, then submit... it will take you to the details where you enter the question, options etc.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks much!


----------

